# which linden tree?



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I was looking into planting some linden trees around for the future and notice a few varieties the main ones I see are little leaf and silver. Arborday website says bees love the silver linden, but I've read articles where it's toxic to bees? Of these 2 which should I chose or should I give them both a shot ?


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

You want an american linden. Not green spire linden, or any of those other varieties


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks I'll look for those


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

good luck finding any Linden trees. I had a really hard time, but maybe that is because they are Jap Beetle magnets (supposedly) in Virginia. I did finally find a mail order source that had Glenleven, which is a cultivar of the Littleleaf linden. I didn't find anything to say it was toxic to bees.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Plenty of American Basswood in nurseries in New England. I have a few in my front yard and the bees love them in July when they bloom. I don't see many Japanese Beetles on them.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

This site has the American Linden, the ship nice trees.

http://www.naturehills.com/searchspring?q=linden


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I would say plant any varieties you can find. They have different bloom periods and you can extend the flow with several varieties. I don't think nectar from any Lindens is toxic enough to harm your bees.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

missybee said:


> This site has the American Linden, the ship nice trees.
> 
> http://www.naturehills.com/searchspring?q=linden


that's where I bought mine from. good looking tree, but I'd buy from a local nursery first if I could find one.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Michael Palmer said:


> I would say plant any varieties you can find. They have different bloom periods and you can extend the flow with several varieties. I don't think nectar from any Lindens is toxic enough to harm your bees.


Excellent idea still don't know what to think about the silver variety but I'm inclined to agree with you , one would think the arborday foundation wouldn't promote trees as very attractive to bees if they were toxic


----------



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

I've ordered 100 _Cordata_ and 50 _Americana_ seedlings. Wish me luck!

If they are toxic, at least my bees will die happy.


----------



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

And the seedlings are here... it's gonna be a long weekend! Must've finally thawed out enough for them to dig 'em up there in MN. They called them seedlings, but the look like young saplings! I hope they take off and do well.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

There are around 45 silver leaf lindens on a stretch of road near one of my apiaries. My bees make a lot of honey from those trees.

Tom


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Tilia americana


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

ruthiesbees said:


> I had a really hard time, but maybe that is because they are Jap Beetle magnets (supposedly) in Virginia.



Our two American Lindens really attract Japanese Beetles.


----------



## suburbanrancher (Aug 5, 2011)

Tilia cordata is one of the native UK/European trees. Tilia americana is the native linden for the US, also called Basswood. In the UK the trees are called "Lime," and they are a major nectar source. From what I understand, the nectar is not toxic but rather, other bees (not honey bees), may have trouble digesting the nectar or it causes a narcotic effect upon them.

I have 2 Tilia cordatas on order from the Arbor day Foudation. As Tilia americana can grow to 120' in ideal conditions, I don't have the space for such tall trees.

I work in a city and the streets are lined with Tilia cordatas blooming right now, they smell amazing. I'm currently wracking my brain trying to figure out how to get a hive placed around here for next year...


----------



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

MNbees said:


> You want an american linden. Not green spire linden, or any of those other varieties





Andrew Dewey said:


> Tilia americana


Sooo... the little leaf (cordata) has been in full bloom all this week. Not one honeybee to bee found near this tree, at any time of day. Just bumbles and flies. I can smell the tree from 50 yards away - smells good to me but the bees come out of the hive and go the other way. We are getting dry, grass is yellowing and the ground is cracking open. Need some rain this weekend.

The American (americana) hasn't opened yet.


----------

